# P365-XMACRO suitability for a woman?



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

I have a Beretta 92FS that is my favorite pistol at the range, because the double action makes the slide easy for me to operate. 

For conceal carry, I tend to borrow my husband’s Springfield XD-40 sub compact, since my favorite Walther PP (WWII era 7.65 cal) has become unreliable. The problem is that I am not strong enough to work the slide unless I’m wearing a glove.

A friend just bought the P365-XMACRO and I was surprised to find that I could easily work the slide, even though he’s only put a few hundred rounds through it. 

Can the P365-XMACRO users out there give me your thoughts? Or is there another configuration you would recommend?

Thank you,

Julie


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have a 365 - but I have helped women buy a gun a few times, including my mother when she was 70.

If you can shoot the gun well, and can work the slide - and you like it. Then yea, it's a great gun for you. Other than having the strength to work the slide, it doesn't really matter men vs women.

Have you gotten a chance to shoot it yet?

Realize that this model you are referring to is rather large. It's not the size of a Beretta, but it is larger than the original 365 variants... How will you carry it?


----------



## Julie (May 23, 2017)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't have a 365 - but I have helped women buy a gun a few times, including my mother when she was 70.
> 
> If you can shoot the gun well, and can work the slide - and you like it. Then yea, it's a great gun for you. Other than having the strength to work the slide, it doesn't really matter men vs women.
> 
> ...


I have not had the opportunity to shoot it yet. I conceal carry in town in my purse, or if I’m out and about on the ranch, i use a hip holster.


----------

